# Cool Facebook site



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys! If you "Facebook", and you get into oddball cars, as in ambulances, hearses and limos, scope out the pix on this site. They're always adding new material... Some really cool stuff here!!



https://www.facebook.com/pages/AmbulancesLimo-and-Funeral-Cars/195331190483055

It's funny, when I thought of old ambulances, seems it was always a Caddy... Man I was missing out on a whole bunch of other makes!!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Yea around town here is a 53 Packard ambulance painted pale green really takes Ugly to a new low.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's a Johnny Lightning Diecast I own....


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Here's a Johnny Lightning Diecast I own....


That cool '41 Packard Ambulance / Hearse would look real nice on a 4 -Gear chassis once I "Translate "it into resin ! Cowabunga indeed !

Neal:dude:


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*cowabunga*

I thought cowabunga was that wheel standing slot car in that older slot car bible book
Bart(crosley)


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

The competition better mooooove over!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Not to step on your thread SCM but, I like to frequent http://www.hubgarage.com/ 
It's like FB for gearheads. Lots of ideas can be gleaned from there!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I wonder if the Batmobile hearse is an Australian concept car. 
Bathurst bat hearse
Get it?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

On a Sad note, I realized that before todays posting on this thread, that the last post was by our dearly departed and missed friend- Neil (aka 1scalevolvo)  I wonder if Neil ever got around to making a resin cast version of my Packard Ambulance ?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey guys! If you "Facebook", and you get into oddball cars, as in ambulances, hearses and limos, scope out the pix on this site. They're always adding new material... Some really cool stuff here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"MY" cup-o-tea :thumbsup: :freak:
TY Joe!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------

